# ? for MN hunters



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm woundering if using salt and minerals to attract deer is illegal in MN, in the regs its says that scents, salts, and minerals are not considered bait, so is it legal? I know its kinda a dumb question but heck I thought I'd throw it out there...thanks


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

MNgoosekiller said:


> \, in the regs its says that scents, salts, and minerals are not considered bait, so is it legal?


I think there is your answer :lol:


----------



## Northshorebull (Oct 11, 2006)

Deer cane Mineral blocks 10 ft. from your tree works for me.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks lindberg :lol: yeah, I guess my next question is how successful are salts/minerals? How effective are they? Can they pull in some pretty big deer? Thanks for the responses so far!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

MNgoosekiller said:


> thanks lindberg :lol: yeah, I guess my next question is how successful are salts/minerals? How effective are they? Can they pull in some pretty big deer? Thanks for the responses so far!


Thats not in t he proclamation???? :lol:


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

I only used them a few years ago and they did nothing for me so i dont even use them. I just find natural funnels to food sorces and works fine.


----------

